# Legality of craigslist postings for salmon snagging lures



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

dead short said:


> That's why some of the ones in the photo are "legal". They have split rings so the hooks are not considered "permanently attached". The other criteria as far as weight and hook size are hard to determine in the photo.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yep, That's the point. 
So the ones on Craigslist are lead with ring attached hooks and the Kastmaster is another metal...they're equally legal if they both meet specifications.
Kastmaster has dozens of colors, lead can be painted too.
A Google search for lead fishing lures comes up with pages and pages, not to mention the Rapala Ice fishing Jigs.
A Daredevle yanked through a school will snag fish...
If they fall under the legal criteria, being ugly or if they're _capable_ of being used illegally, is not justification to start a ban petition,


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

We have some spiders and lures similar to the ones pictured that we found in the river. We have an old piece of driftwood we stick them all on in the cabib as a collection of what we have found over the years. The DNR offices visited us and came in for a cup of coffee. As he was drinking his coffee, he was looking around the room and says "you know thats a pretty good fine for posessing those right?" We were like uh no! We found them and dont use them. He said "yeah I have a few I have found as well but technically you could get ticketed" I think he knew the dusty old things were for decoration and not ripping fish and let it go. I see alot of guys taking small trebles and putting some bright yarn on it and tell me they are not snagging as well lol.

Ganzer


----------

